# MidFUr Anyone???



## Dragon-lover (Jul 2, 2008)

G'day Mates....

I'm thinking of hitting Midfur this year.. I heard the 2 is gonna be there this year, It's gonna be my first Convention.

So I was wondering.. *What other Aussie's are gonna be there*?(_or anyone traveling there from over seas_) ...*And what's it like*?

Well I hope to meet some new people there If I go..


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

Didnt you already make this thread before? o.0

anyway, as i said last thread if im not mistaken im going :3
Ill be the punk red/black Hyena wearing a gasmask.
Wanna meet up or chat up or talk to me? just ...well. note me  id love to have a friend with me.
Iv never been before so it will be my first time.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

There is drama with midfur? Iv heard of none o.0...

you can....pm me about it if you like..

>_>


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 3, 2008)

What, did Brumbs outlaw furry convention events or something?


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

i might be there


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 3, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> What, did Brumbs outlaw furry convention events or something?




There was a Melt Down in MidFurs' management.
Why oh why can't they be like RivFurs' management?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 3, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Didnt you already make this thread before? o.0
> 
> anyway, as i said last thread if im not mistaken im going :3
> Ill be the punk red/black Hyena wearing a gasmask.
> ...


 
Maybe... I have a short memory span when it comes to threads I've made..hahahaah

Yeah sure ...I'm still trying to get the funds together at the moment thou..claws crossed.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 3, 2008)

The MidFur meltdown happened in May.
Some of the fallout reached Brisbane. 
But I was in a Rad bunker called the Coffee Club


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going, I'll be selling silver jewellery (hopefully). 
Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 4, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> There was a Melt Down in MidFurs' management.
> Why oh why can't they be like RivFurs' management?



Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 4, 2008)

OH GOD DAMMIT


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 5, 2008)

don't worry  its not the only con having trouble with management issues... so is the Oklahoma fur con


----------

